

Microsoft Removes Start Menu, Button from Windows 8 - thomholwerda
http://www.osnews.com/story/25581/Microsoft_Removes_Start_Menu_Button_from_Windows_8

======
kevin_morrill
Somewhere in Seattle, Brad Silverberg is shedding a small tear.

------
ct
Maybe they'll go the Ubuntu hidden menus auto-complete route.

------
BonoboBoner
wow.. ballsy move, what is next? WinFS is back?

~~~
justncase80
Basically they did that too:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/01/16/building-
the-n...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/01/16/building-the-next-
generation-file-system-for-windows-refs.aspx)

Called ReFS though.

